# Fin rot?



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay so my P's seem to have a bit of fraying of the fins. It dosent look like your regular fin root. There is no discolorration or white "rooting area" they just seem to be fraying. By parameters are good except my nitRATEs are a bit high. I will try and get a pic. anyone know what this could be? They dont eat feeders (except for once or twice) i have been feeding them brineship, bloodworms, and this dtuff called cichlid delight. Any suggestions.

Andy


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

My black rhom that I got yesterday has some fin fraying today also--I think it's just becasue he is still nervous and running into things, and scraping the fins on the rocks. I am gonna watch him, and signs of fin rot, and maybe go buy some melafix (I am out) tomorrow night, and start treating if it starts getting worse. Perhaps you could also use some melafix on yours?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Your rbps may also just be fin nipping each other. I am assuming you are talking about the ones in your signature and it is normal behavior for small rbps to nip at each other especially in a smaller tank.


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is a pic, even though it sucks. Really hard to get a good one


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

when did this start and is it getting any better?


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

ummm.... started probably about 4-6 weeks ago maybe even longer ago. As for is it getting better, i dont think so. It is either getting worse or staying the same. Does it look like fin rot?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

fin rot wouldn't mess around for 4-6 weeks. I would suggest it's damage from the others.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy_Handy said:


> ummm.... started probably about 4-6 weeks ago maybe even longer ago. As for is it getting better, i dont think so. It is either getting worse or staying the same. Does it look like fin rot?


Doesn't look like fin rot to me--it looks like fin nipping, or from swimming into/through stuff type damage. The fins will regenerate


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you think that putting some melafix in would help a bit (or rather not hurt things if nothing is wrong anyways?).


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy_Handy said:


> Do you think that putting some melafix in would help a bit (or rather not hurt things if nothing is wrong anyways?).


I have used melafix many times on different fish--it doesn't hurt anything if you follow the directions on the bottle. It is a natural product, and very good for fin regeneration. You need to take out any carbon before using it, and after a week, do a 25% water change. It's good stuff. It will do no good if your fish are nipping each other's fins however.........


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont think its fin nips because they are too fine. i'll try and roughly show you in the image i made below


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes my rbps get splits in their anal and caudal fins. Imo, It usually is from them jousting with each other and rubbing the fins on the substrate. You're right that if it were "nips" then they should look like semicircles.

Fin rot, afaik, comes from bad/dirty water conditions and it doesn't mess around. Fins rot off in a few days not a week or more.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Blue said:


> Sometimes my rbps get splits in their anal and caudal fins. Imo, It usually is from them jousting with each other and rubbing the fins on the substrate. You're right that if it were "nips" then they should look like semicircles.
> 
> Fin rot, afaik, comes from bad/dirty water conditions and it doesn't mess around. Fins rot off in a few days not a week or more.


----------

